# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Linjan 36 uusi "palvelutaso"

## Salomaa

Matkustin tänään linjan 36 pikkubussissa muutaman pysäkinvälin ja ihmettelin kun auto tulee niin täyteen kuin mahtuu. Kuljettaja sanoo Reimarlan pysäkillä että "seisomapaikkoja jäljellä". Monta kertaa kyseisessä autossa matkustajat toteavat ääneen että autossa ei saisi seistä.

Aiemmin auto lähti tasatunnein Hankasuontieltä. Auton kuljettaja kertoi että kello 10:00 lähdön jälkeen seuraava lähtö 13:00. Eli siis kolmen tunnin väli. Ei siis ihme että 13:00 lähtevä auto on viimeistään Vähäntuvantiellä täynnä. Kesäaika ja Korona aiheuttaa säästöjä, mutta onkohan kohde paras mahdollinen: liikuntajarajoitteisia ja vanhuksia palveleva palvelulinja. Kuljettaja jatkoi vielä että 60% lähdöistä on poistettu ja kehoitti lähettämään palautetta HSL:lään.

Sattuiskohan joku täällä tietämään tällaisen säästöpolitiikan logiikkaa ?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Sattuiskohan joku täällä tietämään tällaisen säästöpolitiikan logiikkaa ?


No kun pitää perustaa koko ajan uusia runkolinjoja ajamaan päällekkäin toistensa kanssa, niin ei sitä rahaa oikein jää mihinkään hyödylliseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> No kun pitää perustaa koko ajan uusia runkolinjoja ajamaan päällekkäin toistensa kanssa, niin ei sitä rahaa oikein jää mihinkään hyödylliseen.


Toivotaan että liikennesuunnittelijat tiedostavat tilanteen: kolmen tunnin tauko liikennöinnissä sille kohderyhmälle, joka todella tarvitsee joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Toivotaan että liikennesuunnittelijat tiedostavat tilanteen: kolmen tunnin tauko liikennöinnissä sille kohderyhmälle, joka todella tarvitsee joukkoliikennettä.


36 on ollut todella hyvä linja. Kun se alkoi kulkea lauantaisinkin niin matkustajat löysivät sen heti. Myös ns. "tavalliset" matkustajat rupesivat käyttämään linjaa. Sillä on päässyt tosi hyvin esim. Konalantieltä tai Pitäjänmäen asemalta Kaareen kun se kulkee pihalle saakka. Kaupassa on ehtinyt käydä ja kahviossakin n. puolentoista tunnin aikana. Nyt siellä Kaaressa joutuisi vastaavassa tapauksessa olemaan kolme ja puoli tuntia. Myös Konalan suunnalla, esim. Ristikossa on ollut runsas tunti aikaa. Tämä onnistuu yhä mutta vain kerran päivässä. On käsittämätöntä, että 201 kulkee edelleen tunnin välein yhtä kahden tunnin väliä lukuunottamatta. Lisäksi sillä on aina vähän matkustajia ja sitä vielä avustaa jostain syystä normibussilla ajettava 201B.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:17 ----------




> No kun pitää perustaa koko ajan uusia runkolinjoja ajamaan päällekkäin toistensa kanssa, niin ei sitä rahaa oikein jää mihinkään hyödylliseen.


 Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että kun linja on tarpeeksi usein täynnä niin sillä ei lopulta enää halutakaan matkustaa ja sitten se voidaan lopettaa. Varmaan tarkoituksellinen suunnitelma.

----------


## Eppu

> Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että kun linja on tarpeeksi usein täynnä niin sillä ei lopulta enää halutakaan matkustaa ja sitten se voidaan lopettaa. Varmaan tarkoituksellinen suunnitelma.


Näinhän siinä helposti käy kun sosialisoidaan. Kun yrittäjä yrittää niin silloin todennäköisemmin asiakas myös saa vastinetta rahoilleen. Nämä liikennöintikuntayhtymät tuntuvat olevan nykyään hieman liikaa suojatyöpaikkoja ylläpitäviä raskaita, jäykkiä laitoksia jotka tekevät asioita jos tekevät. Ja jos tekevät niin aina ja kaikessa on mukana enemmän tai vähemmän holtitonta velaksi elämistä.

----------


## Alf P.

Jep, tämä oli täydellisen väärä kohde hakea säästöjä.

Myös 31 ja 32 palvelutasoa supistettiin järjettömäksi. Näiden kohdalla entisestä tarjonnasta olikin ihan fiksua nipistää, mutta uudet aikataulut (jotka jatkuvat talviliikenteen alkaessakin) muuttivat linjojen palvelutason miltei kelvottomaksi. Ehkäpä se on tarkoituskin. Voidaan sitten lopettaa linjat kokonaan, kun matkustajat kaikkoavat.

Myös tuleva linja 33, jonka oli tarkoitus liikennöidä tiheästi korvaten 52:n poistumista Munkkivuoressa, pitää ilmeisesti kuskin ruokatauon takia kello 12 yli tunnin tauon.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

> ...On käsittämätöntä, että 201 kulkee edelleen tunnin välein yhtä kahden tunnin väliä lukuunottamatta. Lisäksi sillä on aina vähän matkustajia ja sitä vielä avustaa jostain syystä normibussilla ajettava 201B.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:17 ----------
> 
> a.


Käytän myös usein linjaa 201B. Pidän siitä että on väljästi tilaa. Niin todella onkin. Jos olisin pitänyt tilastoa, niin bussiin nousee kesimäärin 3-5 matkustajaa linjasivun aikana. 

Olen optimistinen sen suhteen, että  jos näiden palvelulinjojen supistuksia on tehty muitakin, niin voimakas palaute saanee palautettua tilanteen ennalleen. Tässä tapauksessa perusteet ovat vahvat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:50 ----------

HSL:n sivuilta löytyy tällainen peruste linjan 36 uudistuksiin:

_Lähibussien 36 ja 201 vuorovälit harvenevat ja liikennöintiajat supistuvat säästötarpeen vuoksi._

----------


## 339-DF

> Käytän myös usein linjaa 201B. Pidän siitä että on väljästi tilaa. Niin todella onkin. Jos olisin pitänyt tilastoa, niin bussiin nousee kesimäärin 3-5 matkustajaa linjasivun aikana.


Ymmärrät kai kuitenkin, että tällaisilla kuormilla sen pakettiauton ajaminen tulee suhteessa todella kalliiksi, ja tuo on sellaista rahantuhlausta, joka on jo lähes vastuutonta, kun samaan aikaan tehdään ("joudutaan" tekemään) säästöjä ja supistuksia linjoilta, joihin nousee kolminumeroinen määrä matkustajia linjasivun aikana.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ymmärrät kai kuitenkin, että tällaisilla kuormilla sen pakettiauton ajaminen tulee suhteessa todella kalliiksi, ja tuo on sellaista rahantuhlausta, joka on jo lähes vastuutonta, kun samaan aikaan tehdään ("joudutaan" tekemään) säästöjä ja supistuksia linjoilta, joihin nousee kolminumeroinen määrä matkustajia linjasivun aikana.


201B itse asiassa ajetaan vielä täysikokoisella 12-metrisellä bussilla joten kustannukset ovat vielä korkeammat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ymmärrät kai kuitenkin, että tällaisilla kuormilla sen pakettiauton ajaminen tulee suhteessa todella kalliiksi, ja tuo on sellaista rahantuhlausta, joka on jo lähes vastuutonta, kun samaan aikaan tehdään ("joudutaan" tekemään) säästöjä ja supistuksia linjoilta, joihin nousee kolminumeroinen määrä matkustajia linjasivun aikana.


Linjaa ajetaan tosiaan nykyaikaisella Yutong-sähköbussilla. Kun Pitäjänmäen pysäkillä on suurinpiirtein samoihin aikihin 550 ja 201B, niin valitsen jälkimmäisen useasti varsinkin jos 550 on täydenpuoleinen. Huolimatta pitemmästä matka-ajasta kun mennään Henrikintien kautta.

Kyllähän minä sen ymmärrän että 3 matkustajan viemin sillä on tuhlausta. Olisko järkevämpää supistaa sen linjan vuoroja niin paljon että tulee edes puolilleen ja palauttaa 36:lle tunnin välit.

----------

